# Watercolour Bromley Hall



## Kimlin (May 12, 2014)

I am after some info on this watercolour of Bromley Hall dated 2nd november 1878 by E j. Long ( I think ) Does any one know about this painting or this artist


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you have, like, a picture of it you could show us or point us to?

Where did you find out what little information you already have?

This request seems somewhat random.


----------

